

HP fanless Chromebox has a fan - jhack
http://www.fanlesstech.com/2014/07/hp-fanless-chromebox-has-fan.html

======
keehun
This has to be some sort of a mistake and internal miscommunication on HP's
part. The question is (as I'm sure there are a lot of smart and honest people
working in the ranks of HP), did no one raise objections/questions? Or did the
management ignore it?

------
dublinben
This has been discussed already, three days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7989307](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7989307)

